# Vacationing without your Vizsla



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have had Ruby for almost 2 years and have only left her overnight once, and it was with a family member. This May we're going on a 8 night/9 day vacation and Ruby will be staying with a foster family (found through DogVacay.com) for 9 nights. I'm beside myself just thinking about it! I feel ridiculous worrying about her, but I know you all can relate. 

I'm actually wondering if I will have a hard time enjoying myself on vacation. 

I have this photo of her where she looks especially sad. I am pretty sure I'm going to picture this in my head every time I think about her while I am gone!

Do you all have a hard time leaving your V's as well?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes! We hardly ever go on vacation anymore. We did find a kennel where they let our babies sleep in their home but I still worry constantly. I'm sure she'll be fine. Go and relax!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its not worry but I do miss them.
Most places we go, we just take them.
My nephew is a dog trainer, and they stay with him if its a trip they can't go on.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a very hard time leaving our boys. They are coming with us this week on vacation, but next month we are headed off for a trip to Seattle via plane so they are not coming. We have left Miles twice before, this will be our first time leaving Chase. 

I worry constantly about them. I hope we can have fun through all the worry! 

We just hired a dog walker through dogvacay! it's a good website!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes! but it's not so much worry as it is missing her. The first couple days, it's nice to not have the responsibility, but any longer than that, and I just miss my buddy.

I've left Lua for one or two nights in the hands of friends I trust a couple of times, but this summer I'll be in New Zealand for 3 months and there's just no way I can bring her with me. I know I won't worry about her, since she'll be staying with her breeder, but boy will I miss her! Half the fun of having Lua around is watching her have fun on a hike exploring new things. 

My only worries with being gone so long are that she a) won't remember me, and b) won't want to leave her breeder's vizsla heaven!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Em, Just watch this video, and know your pup will never, Never, NEVER forget you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKBcs9tNWg8


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Great vid  I always miss Herc when I go away, luckily our inlaws have another vizsla so he can stay with them- don't think he misses us that much!!

Doesn't stop me pining for him though, and boring everyone I meet with stories/pics of the dog. Even have a pic of him on the back of my iPhone


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

I can completely relate Lilyloo. I always thought I would take Burdy abroad with me to go swimming in warm seas and it would be great - but actually ferries and planes aren't much fun for dogs I now realise - and the padded fully suspensioned trailer on the back of a push bike is not a goer after all. We are off to Turkey in May and can't bear the thought of those 'arrangements'... what's a holiday going to be without you-know-who and how am I going to tell her..?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I had a terrible experience of putting Morris into kennels, he hated it, I'll never do it again. Luckily since then we've formed a baby(dog)sitting partnership with a friend who also has a vizsla so I know that when I drop him off he'll have a great time till I pick him up. Always pleased to see me when I do pick him up though  Just happy and exhausted rather than unhappy and tired from being stressed out. I'll not forgive myself for that mistake, I urge others not to try it! The other option we have is his dog walker, who he loves and he would get umpteen walks per day while he was there. I haven't had to use her yet but I'd be happy with that option too.


----------

